# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Ý tưởng kinh doanh > Chia sẻ và thảo luận >  Nên đầu tư vào Đất Lô Nền ở địa điểm nào lúc này?

## tenten

theo nhiều Chuyên Viên vào ngành, trong các phân khúc, Đất Lô Nền vẫn chính là món hời mà đa số khách hàng (NĐT) chọn, Vì Sao căn bản nơi đây phân khúc BĐS Nhà Đất sinh lời hoàn hảo nhất trong số phương thức.

theo tiến sỹ Sử Ngọc Khương, Giám đốc cung cấp cao Savills nước ta, phần lớn NĐT mua miếng đất giá 2 tỉ đồng, sau một năm đội giá lên 2.5 tỉ đồng khi là chuyện thông thường. với việc tăng giá tầm 20-25% trong khoảng một năm trong những lúc lãi suất vay bank khoảng 8-10%, tiền gửi 5-6% thì đổ tiền trong BĐS Nhà Đất khi là cách nhiều NĐT chọn.
với NĐT có tài chính tránh thì có khuynh hướng dự án trong gia sản rất có thể nhằm dài lâu, nổi bật phân khúc Đất Lô Nền xuất hiện quyền sở hữu đất đai nhưng vẫn được ưu tiên. Vị Chuyên Viên này lấy rõ ràng, xuất hiện vào tay khoảng 1-3 tỉ đồng nếu như mua căn nhà chất lượng tăng lên rất hiếm, mua Nhà Phố sống quận ven TP. Hồ Chí Minh thì rất nhỏ tuổi, nên NĐT có xu hướng chỉ ra mua Đất Lô ở Hóc Môn, Củ đưa ra, Bình Chánh, Q9 hay các tỉnh bên cạnh như đồng nai, bình dương, Bà Rịa – Vũng Tàu…. nhiều nền đất xuất hiện diện tích 50-60m2 xuất hiện giá chỉ khoảng 1 -1.5 tỉ đồng/nền (có thể khi là khu đất dân có sổ) thì chúng ta sẽ kì vọng sau một năm chất lượng miếng khu đất tiếp tục tăng lên 20-25%. Kì vọng này là hoàn chỉnh trong thực tế có thể đạt đc.



*tìm hiểu thêm : nắm giữ ngay [replacer_a] chỉ với 150 triệu*

ngày nay, những NĐT do dự đem tiền bỏ trong Đất Lô địa điểm nào nhằm có lãi cao nhất. trong lúc đó, môi trường sống một trong những khu vực thành phố cũng như tỉnh bên cạnh sẽ nóng lên khi dòng tiền của NĐT thường xuyên dồn về. các khu vực có thiết kế, dự án cơ sở tốt sẽ thường xuyên lên cơn lốc Đất Lô Nền rộng 1 năm qua, giá bán không ngừng vọt thì trái lại một số lại đang được rục rịch sống động trở lại sau thời gian dài giảm mạnh.

theo quan sát, thời điểm qua, một trong những địa điểm nằm trong vòng nhìn của giới dự án cá thể nhà yếu xuất hiện ưu thế về tin tức tốt hạ tầng, đường xá, quy hoạch...

thành phố Hồ Chí Minh Thủ Đức: khi là địa điểm được nóng nhất trong khoảng time qua, nhất là khu vực quận 9 (khi không đổi tên) giá Bất Động Sản thường xuyên đc thiết kế trong khoảng thời gian ngắn. Ghi nhận cho biết, vận hành mua bán Đất Lô tại địa điểm này ra mắt sầm uất. các nền khu đất xuất hiện giá bán xấp xỉ 3 tỉ đồng được mua bán nhanh chóng.

nhiều NĐT trước Tết mua vào cùng với giá bán tầm 2.1-2.3 tỉ đồng/nền, hiện chốt giao dịch đạt 2.7-2.9 tỉ đồng/nền. trong lúc đó, nhiều NĐT xuất hiện đất trước kia 1-2 năm thì hiện nay "hốt bạc" khi giá bán chênh cả tỉ đồng. Đáng nói, dù giá cao nhưng thanh toán giao thương mua bán vẫn diễn ra khá xuất sắc, giá chỉ vẫn xu hướng không ngừng, chưa tồn tại dấu hiệu "hạ nhiệt". đi theo đó, nhiều NĐT xuất hiện vốn sẵn vẫn "xuống tiền" tại địa điểm này, chờ cơ sở và tiện ích lên để bán chốt lời sau đây.



xem thêm : Bạc Liêu ra mắt đô thị căn hộ Tây Đô Plaza sức hút phần đông người mua

Quả thực, tin tức thành phố Hồ Chí Minh Thủ Đức đã ảnh hưởng rõ nét mang đến thị trường Bất Động Sản địa điểm này. không chỉ về bên bằng giá chỉ mà sức mua cũng tăng lên rõ ràng. theo Hội môi giới Bất Động Sản Việt Nam, lực cầu của thị trường Bất Động Sản tăng cường do sự di chuyển dự án từ những ngành tài chính khác sang BĐS. Lực cầu của thành phố hiện tại đang được dồn phần lớn về khu vực thành phố Hồ Chí Minh Thủ Đức. Làn sóng cầu này hấp thụ rất gọn nhiều BĐS Nhà Đất có giá rẻ ở phân khúc Đất Nền, căn hộ trung cung cấp, căn hộ sang trọng xuất hiện diện tích nhỏ tuổi.

Nhơn Trạch, Đồng Nai: Đây cũng là một điểm nóng vùng bên cạnh TP. Hồ Chí Minh khi loạt tin tức tốt về hạ tầng đang được xúc tiến trở lại đây. Đáng nói nhất, đường 319 điểm giao cùng với cao tốc TP.HCM - Long Thành - Dầu Giây chính là đặc điểm trọng điểm về hạ tầng khu vực này.Theo dự kiến, tuyến đường này cũng sẽ đc thông xe vào tháng 6/2021. đc biết, dự án công trình con đường 319 nối dài, có điểm đầu dự án công trình tại ngã ba Bến Cam (huyện Nhơn Trạch, Đồng Nai), điểm cuối chuyển giao với đường cao tốc thành phố - Long Thành - Dầu Giây. thông tin cơ sở giao thông biến thành một cú huých cực mạnh cho thị trường và chắc chắn tiếp tục trở thành đặc điểm nhằm nơi đây hút nhu cầu ở thực.

ngoài ra, một số trong những địa danh đã được những NĐT nhắc tên trong thời gian gần đây là Long An, TP.Biên Hoà (Đồng Nai) do đang được có nhiều tiềm năng đi lên trong tương lai. theo các Chuyên Viên, nhiều vùng đất mới, có cơ sở dự án, người ở đồng bộ nhưng vẫn thu hút được NĐT cá nhân dồn về. trong đó, nhiều quỹ đất còn trũng giá bán sẽ vẫn có xu hướng tăng lên.

----------

